# PPG PVA Primer



## SW2PPG (Jun 14, 2019)

I have recently switched from SW PVA to PPG PVA. Im having issues with the all of my seams flashing. The PPG has a sheen and I hear that it is better because of the hold out. I top coat with Speedhide Zero E/S and it took me 4 coats to hide the shadows I was getting on all of long runs. Thoughts?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The best solution to PVA primer problems is to stop using PVA primer. Spend a few more dollars and avoid the problems.


----------



## SW2PPG (Jun 14, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The best solution to PVA primer problems is to stop using PVA primer. Spend a few more dollars and avoid the problems.


What PPG Primer would you then recommend that won't break the bank? I refuse to shop at SW.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SW2PPG said:


> What PPG Primer would you then recommend that won't break the bank? I refuse to shop at SW.



PVA upfront looks like it saves you a couple $/gal but in the end just cause you headache. PPG 6-2 is a good quality primer sealer. Will do what you want. BM also has some nice drywall sealers like superspec 253


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Can someone give us a lesson on PVA primer and why its bad? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Can someone give us a lesson on PVA primer and why its bad?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


pva sealer was originally used when drywall had a seal coat between the paper and the gypsum. Now, since drywall doesn't have that seal coat,actual pva sealers get sucked into the gypsum itself and do nothing to prevent uneven topcoat sheen (and flash, same thing actually) issues.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AngieM said:


> Can someone give us a lesson on PVA primer and why its bad?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


 
First you have to determine if the PVA you're referring to is a Poly Vinyl Acetate or a Poly Vinyl Acrylic. The PPG PVA is a Poly Vinyl Acrylic and is not considered a true PVA in my opinion.


In my opinion, PVA (Poly Vinyl Acetate) is a treatment designed to seal bare drywall surfaces that are high pH and is compatible with joint compounds that use PVA as a binder. It should have a subsequent coat of a poly vinyl acrylic primer or a couple of coats of a self priming finish over it.


As far as Poly Vinyl Acrylic, there are a number of similar and better products. I happen to like Zinsser 123 as a bare drywall primer, but it is not a true Poly Vinyl Acetate.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Just use the 6-2 or the 6-4.

I could be wrong, but I dont think either of those are PVA.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Just use the 6-2 or the 6-4.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I dont think either of those are PVA.



6-2 is a vinyl acrylic not PVA .PVA is glue. Elmers white and most wood glues are PVA. 


PVA actually makes a pretty good wood conditioner (glue sizing) when thinned with water.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 6-2 is a vinyl acrylic not PVA .PVA is glue. Elmers white and most wood glues are PVA.
> 
> 
> PVA actually makes a pretty good wood conditioner (glue sizing) when thinned with water.


From my understanding, PVA (the Acetate version) is also the binder used in most joint compounds. Making it a compatible surface treatment.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

SW2PPG said:


> Lightningboy65 said:
> 
> 
> > The best solution to PVA primer problems is to stop using PVA primer. Spend a few more dollars and avoid the problems.
> ...


Use speedhide primer sealer. It is a pretty heavy primer and covers well. I like it as much as the promar 200 primer. The only thing with the speedhide is it has a sheen to it, so I wouldn’t use it as a flat on ceilings.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

CK_68847 said:


> Use speedhide primer sealer. It is a pretty heavy primer and covers well. I like it as much as the promar 200 primer. The only thing with the speedhide is it has a sheen to it, so I wouldn’t use it as a flat on ceilings.


Are you saying you put primer on ceilings as a topcoat?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> Are you saying you put primer on ceilings as a topcoat?


We used to use 2 coats Zinsser H 2 Oil primer for ceilings in taverns , no top coat. It worked well in covering the nicotine, and looked good. But that in a bar room....


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

AngieM said:


> Can someone give us a lesson on PVA primer and why its bad?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Its the cheapest option. Which may be fine for job being done or how used. 


Why is it cheaper?

Primarily 100% acrylic resin is most expensive, how you make it less expensive, you start substituting vinyl resin in for some acrylic resin at a percentage. To make it even less expensive you start substituting Poly resin in for the vinyl/acrylic mix.

It has it uses, but limited uses.



Poor sheen hold out


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Woodco said:


> CK_68847 said:
> 
> 
> > Use speedhide primer sealer. It is a pretty heavy primer and covers well. I like it as much as the promar 200 primer. The only thing with the speedhide is it has a sheen to it, so I wouldn’t use it as a flat on ceilings.
> ...


No, not with the Ppg speedhide sealer. It has a sheen. Now if you were using SW 200 primer you could. It’s a dead flat. If you’re going to use a Ppg flat go with proflat which is a dead flat or ultra hide 150 which use to be a glidden flat. It’s greaf too. I generally don’t use primer as my topcoat on ceilings because we have a lot of people work for us, so we would have problems. If it’s a Sw job we use 200 flat and if it’s a Ppg job we use proflat generally. Like I said it’s fine using a primer as a top coat if it’s a dead flat. Some primers hide great like 200 primer.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

It needs to be a high solids primer if using for a top coat. Some primers actually offer more of what your looking for in a finish coat than many ceiling paints . If doing a job on a tight budget this knowledge can be used to keep cost down without sacrificing quality.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

CK_68847 said:


> No, not with the Ppg speedhide sealer. It has a sheen. Now if you were using SW 200 primer you could. It’s a dead flat. If you’re going to use a Ppg flat go with proflat which is a dead flat or ultra hide 150 which use to be a glidden flat. It’s greaf too. I generally don’t use primer as my topcoat on ceilings because we have a lot of people work for us, so we would have problems. If it’s a Sw job we use 200 flat and if it’s a Ppg job we use proflat generally. Like I said it’s fine using a primer as a top coat if it’s a dead flat. Some primers hide great like 200 primer.


My local SW store actually recommends Masterhide ceiling paint both as a ceiling paint and bare drywall primer. Using it as such everything seemed perfect, no flashing, good topcoat adhesion, etc. Really a time saver as you can roll ceilings and prime the walls from the same bucket and roller. Compared to SW's cheapo PVA primer I encountered working with another guy the system seemed loads better.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

celicaxx said:


> CK_68847 said:
> 
> 
> > No, not with the Ppg speedhide sealer. It has a sheen. Now if you were using SW 200 primer you could. It’s a dead flat. If you’re going to use a Ppg flat go with proflat which is a dead flat or ultra hide 150 which use to be a glidden flat. It’s greaf too. I generally don’t use primer as my topcoat on ceilings because we have a lot of people work for us, so we would have problems. If it’s a Sw job we use 200 flat and if it’s a Ppg job we use proflat generally. Like I said it’s fine using a primer as a top coat if it’s a dead flat. Some primers hide great like 200 primer.
> ...


I'm down with that. Master hide has never let me down as a new drywall primer/ceiling paint. I'd never use it as a wall finish coat, though


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

ParamountPaint said:


> I'm down with that. Master hide has never let me down as a new drywall primer/ceiling paint. I'd never use it as a wall finish coat, though


During my lurking period here I read a post saying it was spec'd for walls for the governor's house in one state. :surprise::laugh:


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

I told my SW rep I didnt want SW PVA anymore he said try using the Latex Quick Dry Stain Blocking primer. I never used the stuff. Has anybody tried it? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I used it in my rental house to paint all the ceilings that were smoke stained. I'd say it blocked 80% of it. There were spots I had to go back and hit with oil but it overall I was happy with it. That's my review on its blocking ability. No idea how it is on sealing drywall. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Mace said:


> I told my SW rep I didnt want SW PVA anymore he said try using the Latex Quick Dry Stain Blocking primer. I never used the stuff. Has anybody tried it? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks



I used a couple of gallons 2 weeks ago on some ceilings that had water stains and that were also discolored (brown looking areas which were originally white). I sprayed the stains first with SW overhead oil stain blocker, then rolled a coat of the Quick Dry Stain Blocking primer over that. I still could see that the brown areas looked like they needed another coat of primer. I primed a bedroom ceiling in the same house with Zinsser Bullsye 1 2 3 primer (after spraying the stained areas with the oil primer) and saw no issues.


Long story short, I was not happy with the Quick Dry Stain Blocking primer and won't use it again. I ended up painting the kitchen ceiling 4 times, while the other ceilings primed with the 1 2 3 just needed two coats (one coat primer, one coat ceiling paint. I know that sometimes stains can be "blocked" even if they show through the stain blocker, but I prefer to see that they are blocked before applying topcoat(s).


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry, let me clarify.
SW Latex Quick Dry Stain Blocking Primer. I m not interested in its stain blocking properties. I would only use it for new construction jobs. I told my SW rep I want a better quality primer than PVA so he said use the LQDSBP. 
Does this stuff spray alright
Does this stuff sand alright
Over all, does it seem like a good drywall primer?

TIA


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SemiproJohn said:


> Mace said:
> 
> 
> > I told my SW rep I didnt want SW PVA anymore he said try using the Latex Quick Dry Stain Blocking primer. I never used the stuff. Has anybody tried it? Any thoughts?
> ...


The feedback I have gotten is that the best new drywall primers are:
1) labelled as such.
2) high solids, not PVA.
3) vinyl acrylic opposed to 100% acrylic

Superspec253 and ppg6-2 are the only two primers that have consistently given me good feedback from customers. Don't know what the SW equivalent is to those...


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

90 % of drywall primer I sprayed over the years was SuperSpec 253. It really is hard to beat.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

For some reason, probably to appease the "diy" gods, California is labeling their drywall primer as a "pva drywall primer", even though it isn't a true conventional PVA. Crap like that pisses me off. If you are just wanting to provide a product to meet a price range just make a damn true pva. That's what the box stores are selling as drywall primer at $49.99 a five. It's gotten to the point that the average consumer is so mis-educated about paint that they have to false label paint so it will sell, instead of maybe trying to properly educate them through your salespeople. It's getting to be a sad business we are in that's for sure. Just sell the misinformed what they think they want instead of selling them what they really need.


----------

